# Fursuit Youtuber



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 14, 2019)

Theres this really decent youtuber i watch who designs fursuits and stuff. here is the link 
docs.google.com: gotem


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 14, 2019)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Theres this really decent youtuber i watch who designs fursuits and stuff. here is the link
> Google Slides - create and edit presentations online, for free.


it comes up as acces denied


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 14, 2019)

bruh


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 14, 2019)

is this joke ?  
now it comes up as rick Astley never gonna give you up


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 16, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


> is this joke ?
> now it comes up as rick Astley never gonna give you up


----------



## Joni (Dec 16, 2019)

>_>


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 16, 2019)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


>


lol ok so it is


----------



## Joni (Dec 16, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


> now it comes up as rick Astley never gonna give you up


----------

